# New York Flights



## thatshimman (Mar 8, 2010)

Disclaimer: This is a show off post lol

Last week one of the members here: rbflights, sent me some New York Flying flights. Unfortunately one got loose and that really pissed me off. Anyways, here are some pics of them.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

They are nice-looking birds!

I particularly like the black one with the white flights!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## birdkeeper (Jun 24, 2009)

nice birds! are they only show birds or can you actually train then to come back?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

wow!.....I see why you want to show them off.


----------



## thatshimman (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks everyone. I really love the colors on these birds, their eye color, and the way their beaks and feet turn that nice deep orange that flights have. 

As for show birds or performance, Richard (rbflights) shows these birds off in shows over on the east coast. But the best part is, he also flies these. These are the rooftop pigeons that fly in kits from 40 birds to several hundred. Mike Tyson flies these birds (before his racing show). A lot of fanciers play a game where they'll fly their birds and try to get other people's birds to kit with theirs and come down. The object is to capture your neighbors birds.

Flights love to kit and they are almost like tipplers in that they'll stay in the air for several hours. 

Since I live in Houston, im only a handful of people that fly and 90% of them down here are only racers. Many havent seen rollers let alone flights so its going to be new down here. I'm going to let them out July 4th and once they start kitting and flying ill record it and link everyone. 

Thanks for all the responses!


----------



## rbflight (Dec 31, 2008)

*Brian is correct that this breed is very rare outside the east coast. As of last year I provided Flying Flights to people in 14 states. They are a great breed for flying, showing and they wonderful foster parents for breeds that don't feed well. Anyone wishing to find out more about them please e mail me and I will provide you with material via e mail on the Flying Flights.
Brian, good luck in your new breed and i'm here to give you whatever help it is you need. 
If anyone is interested we do have a club with about 50 members in it just for the Flying Flights.
Anyone wishing to know more about this wonderful breed please contact me at [email protected]
*


----------



## rbflight (Dec 31, 2008)

*NY Flying Flight Pictures*

*Here are some more pictures of the New York Flying Flights*


----------



## calmcool410 (Mar 17, 2010)

who fly longer ny flights or tipplers???


----------



## TheGame (Apr 17, 2008)

calmcool410 said:


> who fly longer ny flights or tipplers???


I am going to say Tipplers!


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

Did you get your money back for the one that went home? 
Just kidding! 
They are some really Great Pigeons, Enjoy!


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

Tippllers, for a fact!
I'm Still looking for some myself!


----------



## wolverine (Jul 29, 2009)

Tipplers might fly longer but Flights look better in the air.


----------



## rbflight (Dec 31, 2008)

*ABSOLUTELY. Nothing looks better in a blue sky than a stock of flights especially blacks ,duns and dark teagers.
Tell Mr. N.D. Cooper I got the bird back home from Texas....LOL
I only breed the smart ones.Tipplers fly slower and longer but don't have the pizzaz of the NY Flying Flight.
Check the picture out. Tell me if Tipplers look better than this.*


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

What an excellent shot  Eye catchers


----------



## wolverine (Jul 29, 2009)

they even look good siting in the nest


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

Are those frills on the head of some flights? Is that usual? Does it interfere at all with their flying?


----------



## wolverine (Jul 29, 2009)

they are called caps or crest. It has no effect on their flying


----------



## wolverine (Jul 29, 2009)

the yellow teager hatched the s.f. Budapest, after about a week and a half I was having problems with a pair feeding the ancient. So I moved the baby ancient to her. She looks at the ancient,then at me like she was saying 'ok I'll do it'.She and her mate ( the dark teager) are doing a great job.


----------



## jose p. nazario (Aug 24, 2006)

*2010 flights*

The flight. You can fly them. Breed them for show. Like all other pigeons its one of many breeds you can enjoy.


----------



## velo99 (Apr 8, 2007)

Jose
Normally,once again normally, people do one or the other with their birds. I show a few of mine in the local show in the performing class. If there wasnt a performing class I wouldnt show. They should be judged on everything except color in a performing breed class. There are a few breeds that have limitations and exceptions on color and traits.


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

RB, When you finally get around to breeding the Texas Smart Pigeon that came home to you, let me know, then you can send it my way, to North Dakota, and I will release it, and we will see if it will home to Texas, or New York! 
I'll bet that it will reason that it's Too crowded in both areas of the U.S. and it will return to North Dakota!
After all, there is a zero crime rate up here!  
Don't get me wrong, you certainly have some very beutiful Pigeons! 
On the other hand, since when is Black+White very Colorful?
Tipplers come in All Colors. Don't They?
Beauty is in the Eye of the beholder. That is Fact.


----------



## wolverine (Jul 29, 2009)

you guys are joking about flights making it home, there were guys in Brooklyn that had their flights making 150 miles.


----------



## rbflight (Dec 31, 2008)

*Flying flights*

*I am joking guys. But if you look in the record books I won the first 1000 mile race on the eastern seaboard in 1967.
If anyone gets the Purebred Pigeon magazine I did a real nice story on that bird and my dad, Ben Bailin who at 84 years young is still producing that same family of racing pigeons in Spring Hill Florida and winning for guys there.
Just found it for you on my computer. Enjoy reading it.

Flying Flights are smart but not that smart.*


----------



## rbflight (Dec 31, 2008)

*Flying Flights*

*ND , you see Joe Nazario's birds. These Flying Flights come in an array of colors. Joe is one of the better breeders in our club and takes great care and pride in his birds. Just look at how beautiful they are. 
I chose the darker color birds because they are the best flyers and they are the hardest to breed and keep their beaks clean. I have some of Joe's yellows and yellow teagers but they can not keep up with my Blacks and Duns and Black and Dun Teagers. Color is up to the owner but Flying Flights come in all colors.
My flying team is up to 70 right this second. You should have seen them against the clear blue sky this afternoon. *


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

That's It!, I'm Moving to N.Y.!


----------



## rbflight (Dec 31, 2008)

*Flying Flights*

*Well if you are moving to NY then you'll be in the home of the BEST Flying Flights in the world. BAR NONE....
The Mid Island Flight Club has the best around. *


----------



## thatshimman (Mar 8, 2010)

I got to take some pictures and videos for y'all to see. I have them flying with my rollers AND my white homers when i loft fly. Really fun birds to watch. My neighbors actually come out to watch an they get a kick out of me standing on the roof and bagging the birds to prevent them from coming down.


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

rbflight said:


> *Well if you are moving to NY then you'll be in the home of the BEST Flying Flights in the world. BAR NONE....
> The Mid Island Flight Club has the best around. *


How do Flights do with hawks? I have read that some breeds/strains of bird are good at outsmarting/out-flying hawks. Although they're not frequent in my area, we do see the occasional red-tail hawk - mostly in the wintertime.


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

Don't ask Me, I haven't seen a Flying Flight for a few Years up Here!, And those were the ones that I ordered from N.Y. City!
Special Delivery, and All! 
It depends on your locality, and the quantity of birds of prey in Your Area, that will affect the way that you, and your Pigeons can, or will fly.
What you can do, is to contact your local division of wildlife, (don't tell them that you have Pigeons, or other small pets/children), and ask about birds of prey, what kinds, where are they, how many are there?
Just act dumb, but interested. Tell them that you are doing a book report, or something! 
I would Never move to New York!
North Dakota has more millionaires than any other State in the U.S.! Plus, Clean, Fresh Air!, and plenty of it to fly Pigeons!


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

ND Cooper said:


> Don't ask Me, I haven't seen a Flying Flight for a few Years up Here!, And those were the ones that I ordered from N.Y. City!
> Special Delivery, and All!
> It depends on your locality, and the quantity of birds of prey in Your Area, that will affect the way that you, and your Pigeons can, or will fly.
> What you can do, is to contact your local division of wildlife, (don't tell them that you have Pigeons, or other small pets/children), and ask about birds of prey, what kinds, where are they, how many are there?
> ...


You can keep your millions if I have to move to ND to get it!


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2010)

ptras said:


> How do Flights do with hawks? I have read that some breeds/strains of bird are good at outsmarting/out-flying hawks. Although they're not frequent in my area, we do see the occasional red-tail hawk - mostly in the wintertime.


from my experiance flying flights get picked off by hawks alot more then homers.. they tend to have a slower flight in the air but there will always be the exception to the rule


----------

